# TTR3 decals peeling



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quick question for SuperDave. How hard would it be to get a set of 2011 TTR3 set of wheel deals? I have a 2010 B12 and several of the decals are lifting, which Im sure is more cosmetic than performance related, but it would be nice to snag a set if at all possible. The new 2011 look is also very nice. I put in a request via email to Felt, and they have been very responsive in the past with questions so I thought I would post it here also to kinda of "flank" the issue a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Dray3573 said:


> Quick question for SuperDave. How hard would it be to get a set of 2011 TTR3 set of wheel deals? I have a 2010 B12 and several of the decals are lifting, which Im sure is more cosmetic than performance related, but it would be nice to snag a set if at all possible. The new 2011 look is also very nice. I put in a request via email to Felt, and they have been very responsive in the past with questions so I thought I would post it here also to kinda of "flank" the issue a bit.
> 
> Thanks.


Replacement decals should be availble from our dealers. They'll need to order them via our dealer support staff.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you very much Dave.


----------



## Maliah1013 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have the same type of issue. Where can I order the TTR3 (2010) decals?


----------

